# worst baby names



## almostXmagic

saw this on another forum, just post the worst names you have heard. :thumbup:

probably the two worst iv heard were "My-Love" and "Kleenex" :dohh:


----------



## lynne192

how about the wee girl called facebook?


----------



## cleckner04

Anyone naming their kid Hitler after WWII. :haha:


----------



## lynne192

yes alot of neo-nazis and white extremeists.


----------



## SaMa86

I heard of a girl in new zealand or australia called talulah does the hula! Sorry but that's tantamount to child abuse in my books lol


----------



## Sydd

Didnt the tahulah does the hula girl go to court to get her name changed? Poor girl! There was also a girl called 'Like' :|


----------



## babynewbie

:saywhat: these are crazy!


----------



## Sydd

Also Myleen Klass naming her child Hero, really gets my goat.... And just puts the mariah carey song in my head!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I know someone who has a boy called Wellington (they call him boots.. seriously) and a girl called Scarlett-Storm.. which wouldn't be so bad if it didn't sound like a racehorse!


----------



## MissCherry15

I dont like names like cash, bentley, landon.
ive heard safari for a girl etc...
when my brother was born in the ward there was a baby called plum. 
someone i know called there kid corlee.... which is so weird as she lived by corley the area!
xxx


----------



## babynewbie

I just remembered my mum knows someone who called their little boy....... Boy! imaginative huh :lol:


----------



## almostXmagic

some celeb names iv heard that i think are absolutely terrible are: Reignbeau, Blue Angel, Seven Sirius, Blanket, Jermajesty, Fifi Trixibell, Peaches, Pixie, Pilot Inspektor, and Tu Morrow. :dohh:


----------



## joannemojo

i actually just googled odd celebrity childs names and was amazed to find girls called Puma, Camera, and Sailor Lee and Moxie CrimeFighter, and boys called Kal-El (Supermans birth name), Egypt, Free and Spec Wildhorse.... feel sorry for the poor children having to overcome issues from those names....parents can be mean...


----------



## broodybelle

One of the Glee cast is called Chord Overstreet which is an interesting one! 
I am a bit of a name traditionalist, so find lots of names horrible that people call their children nowadays. As a teacher you come across all sorts of made-up and celebrity inspired names coming in to school (and quite often they are the naughty children too which doesn't help).


----------



## wanaBmummy

there's one in hollywood recently just named her baby boy Bear Blu :wacko:

there's also:

sparrow
mowgali
audio science
blue angel
bluebell madonna
camera
Heavenly Hiraani Tiger Lily
jaz domino
lark song
moon unit
moxie crimefighter
Pilot Inspektor
daisy boo
sage moonblood
satchel
Petal Blossom Rainbow
Buddy bear

The list could go on but i think i'll stop there lol x


----------



## M&S+Bump

I smile nicely and nod at quite a lot of names I see and hear - made up spellings of 'normal' names are especially annoying. The parents love a name but think it's too traditional or common so mess with the spelling to make it 'unique' - yes, it'll be unique but it'll also be a complete pain for the child growing up, I know from experience! (Mine is very traditional, but only back home, not here in the UK!) - it also makes it look like your mum couldn't spell :haha:

I actually saw someone seriously considering naming their son Anfernee (instead of Anthony) :(


----------



## broodybelle

M&S+Bump said:


> I smile nicely and nod at quite a lot of names I see and hear - made up spellings of 'normal' names are especially annoying. The parents love a name but think it's too traditional or common so mess with the spelling to make it 'unique' - yes, it'll be unique but it'll also be a complete pain for the child growing up, I know from experience! (Mine is very traditional, but only back home, not here in the UK!) - it also makes it look like your mum couldn't spell :haha:
> 
> I actually saw someone seriously considering naming their son Anfernee (instead of Anthony) :(

I agree. There is an Anferney at my school! LOL.


----------



## chickenchaser

My friends mum is a registrar and they had a couple in a few years ago who named their little girl chlamydia. She did try to talk them out of it but they said it was a pretty name, she also tried to explain what it was but they still went through with it. OMG.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I'd have thought that wasn't allowed! They do disallow some names don't they?


----------



## Cassie0454

Some countries do prevent children from being registered with certain names, but the U.S. isn't one of those places. My cousin named her daughter Destani which isn't too bad, except that I now refer to her as my sweet little bottle of water. I also taught a little girl named Ten-Easy.


----------



## i want it all

I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name. 

The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!


----------



## Cassie0454

i want it all said:


> I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name.
> 
> The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!

.....my son's name is William Alexander.....we call him Alex.


I like traditional names, especially longer names that can be shortened to a nickname. Thus sayeth Cassandra known as Cassie.


----------



## Beccaboop

Nicole kidmans daughter is called Sunday Rose!! That's so stupid especially as she was born on a Monday!!


----------



## MissCherry15

i want it all said:


> I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name.
> 
> The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!


I have not once heard dylan as a surname. Ever :/ 

tbh though in the nicest way possible you sound like u wud be like my sister :/ she decided to change her name simply because it was a unisex name, her name was lysney and not once in the uk have i come across a male lynsey :/ it was just pointless.

but at the end of the day its your choice. For me i wouldnt choose certain unisex names for the gender i dont think they suit, i.e morgan to me is a boys name, jordan is a boys name, jamie is a boys name lol, jessy is a girls name.... Etc. But i do believe its your choice as to what you call your child xx


----------



## Avalanche

Beccaboop said:


> Nicole kidmans daughter is called Sunday Rose!! That's so stupid especially as she was born on a Monday!!

Just sounds like Sunday Roast :lol:


----------



## SeaofSerenity

The worst I heard was actually my English teacher's former student.

Her first name was Fonda and her last name was Dix.

Get it? Cruel, cruel parents.


Oh, and I met a waiter once who had the name of 'Pooh', because his mother was doped up or something when she had him and was watching Winnie the Pooh before delivery. (He was getting his name changed as soon as he hit 18.)


----------



## Cassie0454

MissCherry15 said:


> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name.
> 
> The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!
> 
> 
> I have not once heard dylan as a surname. Ever :/
> 
> tbh though in the nicest way possible you sound like u wud be like my sister :/ she decided to change her name simply because it was a unisex name, her name was lysney and not once in the uk have i come across a male lynsey :/ it was just pointless.
> 
> but at the end of the day its your choice. For me i wouldnt choose certain unisex names for the gender i dont think they suit, i.e morgan to me is a boys name, jordan is a boys name, jamie is a boys name lol, jessy is a girls name.... Etc. But i do believe its your choice as to what you call your child xxClick to expand...

Never listen to any 60's folk music or buy a Wallflowers album or want to see what Cate Blanchett looks like in drag?

Although I admit, while I enjoy both Jakob and Bob Dylan, my favorite Dylan would be Dylan Thomas....but Jakob is beautiful.


Oh! And I just realized I forgot to mention my husband's middle name is Lindsey!! It is not a common name and he is the only male Lindsey I have met, but it is a family name so it will be passed on.


----------



## Dollface

Cassie0454 said:


> MissCherry15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name.
> 
> The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!
> 
> 
> I have not once heard dylan as a surname. Ever :/
> 
> tbh though in the nicest way possible you sound like u wud be like my sister :/ she decided to change her name simply because it was a unisex name, her name was lysney and not once in the uk have i come across a male lynsey :/ it was just pointless.
> 
> but at the end of the day its your choice. For me i wouldnt choose certain unisex names for the gender i dont think they suit, i.e morgan to me is a boys name, jordan is a boys name, jamie is a boys name lol, jessy is a girls name.... Etc. But i do believe its your choice as to what you call your child xxClick to expand...
> 
> Never listen to any 60's folk music or buy a Wallflowers album or want to see what Cate Blanchett looks like in drag?
> 
> Although I admit, while I enjoy both Jakob and Bob Dylan, my favorite Dylan would be Dylan Thomas....but Jakob is beautiful.Click to expand...

Cate Blanchette in drag... :haha:
My sister marrid a man who had the last name "Dillon" and spawned a Rebecca Dillon and Matthew Dillon. Now she has grandsons named Marshall Dillon and Jacob Dillon. Lol!!


----------



## BridieChild

My daughter's surname is Knights, and her older half-sister (her father's daughter with another woman) is called Summer. That's right, Summer Knights. She is 14 years old now and hates her father for calling her that, and hates her mother for letting him.

I have seen perfectly normal names spelt outrageously, including

Jazmyn
Mayzie
Maks
Jeen (for a boy)
Tailuh
Ebonnee
Phyonna
Phayth
Aydyn
Kymberlee
Typhanii


But this story I heard just takes the cake:

The baby girl's name is Le-a. How would you say that? Leah? Lee? Leeah? Try again.....

Ledasha - "The dash don't be silent" from the mouth of the mother.


----------



## MissMisery

MissCherry15 said:


> I have not once heard dylan as a surname. Ever :/
> 
> tbh though in the nicest way possible you sound like u wud be like my sister :/ she decided to change her name simply because it was a unisex name, her name was lysney and not once in the uk have i come across a male lynsey :/ it was just pointless.
> 
> but at the end of the day its your choice. For me i wouldnt choose certain unisex names for the gender i dont think they suit, i.e morgan to me is a boys name, jordan is a boys name, jamie is a boys name lol, jessy is a girls name.... Etc. But i do believe its your choice as to what you call your child xx

Dylan is a surname. I live in the states, but I know several people with this last name. Ithink it's often spelled "Dillon" like the actor Matt Dillon. 

I personally have no problem with unisex names as long as they fit the baby! For example Stacy. I don't think a girl named Stacy has to worry that most people will read her name and think she's a boy!


----------



## almostXmagic

chickenchaser said:


> My friends mum is a registrar and they had a couple in a few years ago who *named their little girl chlamydia*. She did try to talk them out of it but they said it was a pretty name, she also tried to explain what it was but they still went through with it. OMG.

oh. my. gosh. that is probably the worst iv heard. she is going to be ridiculed in school!! :nope:


----------



## almostXmagic

BridieChild said:


> My daughter's surname is Knights, and her older half-sister (her father's daughter with another woman) is called Summer. That's right, Summer Knights. She is 14 years old now and hates her father for calling her that, and hates her mother for letting him.
> 
> I have seen perfectly normal names spelt outrageously, including
> 
> Jazmyn
> Mayzie
> Maks
> Jeen (for a boy)
> Tailuh
> Ebonnee
> Phyonna
> Phayth
> Aydyn
> Kymberlee
> Typhanii
> 
> 
> But this story I heard just takes the cake:
> *
> The baby girl's name is Le-a. How would you say that? Leah? Lee? Leeah? Try again.....
> 
> Ledasha - "The dash don't be silent" from the mouth of the mother*.

:shock: :rofl:


----------



## babynewbie

BridieChild said:


> My daughter's surname is Knights, and her older half-sister (her father's daughter with another woman) is called Summer. That's right, Summer Knights. She is 14 years old now and hates her father for calling her that, and hates her mother for letting him.
> 
> I have seen perfectly normal names spelt outrageously, including
> 
> Jazmyn
> Mayzie
> Maks
> Jeen (for a boy)
> Tailuh
> Ebonnee
> Phyonna
> Phayth
> Aydyn
> Kymberlee
> Typhanii
> 
> 
> But this story I heard just takes the cake:
> 
> *The baby girl's name is Le-a. How would you say that? Leah? Lee? Leeah? Try again.....
> 
> Ledasha - "The dash don't be silent" from the mouth of the mother.*

:shock: :dohh:



chickenchaser said:


> My friends mum is a registrar and they had a couple in a few years ago who named their little girl chlamydia. She did try to talk them out of it but they said it was a pretty name, she also tried to explain what it was but they still went through with it. OMG.

Omg thats just cruel :wacko::nope:


----------



## immimx

you have to be careful with surnames... my surname is day, so names like holly, may, june, summer ect just arent that great!


----------



## babynewbie

My mums cousin always liked Emma if she ever had a girl. She met her husband and her surname became Dale.....She was so gutted she couldnt use Emma :haha:


----------



## MissCherry15

babynewbie said:


> My mums cousin always liked Emma if she ever had a girl. She met her husband and her surname became Dale.....She was so gutted she couldnt use Emma :haha:

This cracked me up! Man it sucks having to match a name to the surname! 


I just personally think there is unique and then there is silly however i would call my next child abbigail felicity clark, and boys names i love kai, dylan, mason, morgan, richard . Lol. Funny thing was i would have been one of these bad parents if lilly was a boyb as she was to be called kai phoenix evans :blush: 

my cousins are tylah sky cunningham(girl)
and brandon storm cunningham(boy) xx


----------



## odd_socks

*I saw that someone named there kid "like" because of the facebook like button *


----------



## odd_socks

babynewbie said:


> My mums cousin always liked Emma if she ever had a girl. She met her husband and her surname became Dale.....She was so gutted she couldnt use Emma :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## puppymom

MissCherry15 said:


> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> I like normal names! I don't really like names that can be either sex, e.g. Alex/Jordan etc etc - actually I don;t dislike the names, I love Alex, but I would never give it to my child as I would hate to keep herasing the boy or girl question! I also dislike names that are sirnames, Taylor, Robson, Dylan - but again I do like the name I just wouldn't use it as a first name.
> 
> The names I hate though are 'unique' names where they've either spelt them completey wrong, or something I've never heard of!
> 
> 
> I have not once heard dylan as a surname. Ever :/
> 
> tbh though in the nicest way possible you sound like u wud be like my sister :/ she decided to change her name simply because it was a unisex name, her name was lysney and not once in the uk have i come across a male lynsey :/ it was just pointless.
> 
> but at the end of the day its your choice. For me i wouldnt choose certain unisex names for the gender i dont think they suit, i.e morgan to me is a boys name, jordan is a boys name, jamie is a boys name lol, jessy is a girls name.... Etc. But i do believe its your choice as to what you call your child xxClick to expand...

I have heard of Dylan as a surname, but it's not that common here - more common as a first name.

It's funny you mention some names being either male or female... as here, they are opposite! I would consider (and know people of both sexes) the following names unisex, as you mentioned: Jordan/Jordyn, Jamie, Jessy/Jessie, etc, but here Morgan is generally a female name and my female room mate's name was Jessie, however it is generally a male name here. Interesting how they are used differently in different parts of the world!


----------



## Mrs_T

My first boyf was called Fergus Hogg which I've always thought was pretty awful! And his looks matched his name! cringe!


----------



## smokey

Bloke at hubbys work whos surname is Peacock was going to name their son chris.
Our surname is Crookes and we where thinking of Robin untill we said it together.

Chris Peacock, Robin Crookes, say them out loud :)


----------



## Mizzy

chickenchaser said:


> My friends mum is a registrar and they had a couple in a few years ago who named their little girl chlamydia. She did try to talk them out of it but they said it was a pretty name, she also tried to explain what it was but they still went through with it. OMG.

lol when i was pregnant with LO my OH really wanted this name if he was a girl:haha: he loves it for a girl....


----------



## BridieChild

smokey said:


> Bloke at hubbys work whos surname is Peacock was going to name their son chris.
> Our surname is Crookes and we where thinking of Robin untill we said it together.
> 
> Chris Peacock, Robin Crookes, say them out loud :)

Could have been worse! I knew a Peacock family who named their son Drew!


----------



## MissCherry15

BridieChild said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Bloke at hubbys work whos surname is Peacock was going to name their son chris.
> Our surname is Crookes and we where thinking of Robin untill we said it together.
> 
> Chris Peacock, Robin Crookes, say them out loud :)
> 
> Could have been worse! I knew a Peacock family who named their son Drew!Click to expand...

omg some things are hilarious! i mean i knew a richard head but thats not as funny as droopycock... i mean drew peacock xx


----------



## PG5K

I don't like unique spellings. I have a girl in my office called Lian. We are forever getting people asking to speak to Liam or asking if its a man or woman. Lol.


----------



## MissCherry15

Lian?? how would you pronounce that? xxx


----------



## babynewbie

Leanne/Lee-anne/Leigh-ann im guessing lol thats how i read it


----------



## joannemojo

odd_socks said:


> *I saw that someone named there kid "like" because of the facebook like button *

thats just stupid....the mind boggles!


----------



## MissCherry15

Oh yeh i get it now. That just really bad x


----------



## Kimmer

I mainly dislike the names that are spelt so stupidly. 

Like 'Lucy' spelt Lewseigh or something daft :wacko: The mind boggles!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I teach a girl called honey bakewell. With a surname like that I dint know why they called her honey! Also know a chris cross (a woman) and a Carol singer. Both these women married into these names haha x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Oh also know a philipa bucket!!! X


----------



## lynne192

ha ha philipa bucket thats creative!


----------



## Mommytobee

I knew a kid back in elementary school. Name was Geopenile


----------



## lynne192

lol i swear i must be from somewhere thats half normal lol :D

my most weridest named cousins are:

bronwyn
hayden
yazmen
paris 
levi

thats about as weird as i have ever really heard other than a childhood friend called Tisney lol


----------



## littleone2010

'Morag' has to be the worst. It reminds me of an old dish towel!


----------



## lynne192

morag is a very scottish name i don't think its horrible although unusal and place related.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

There was a morag on home and away lol


----------



## PG5K

babynewbie said:


> Leanne/Lee-anne/Leigh-ann im guessing lol thats how i read it

Yep, like that. :)


----------



## Mel85

I heard of a child called Calcifer once!!


----------



## MissCherry15

lynne192 said:


> lol i swear i must be from somewhere thats half normal lol :D
> 
> my most weridest named cousins are:
> 
> bronwyn
> hayden
> yazmen
> paris
> levi
> 
> thats about as weird as i have ever really heard other than a childhood friend called Tisney lol

Where i am hayden and paris and levi are very common, i know both male and female levi's. Yasmine and Yazmine are not that uncommon down here either. xx


----------



## princess1980

I once heard a woman, in Asda, call her daughter's name 'Jalfrezi' - AS IN THE CURRY!!! :dohh:


----------



## babynewbie

Are you sure she wasnt asking her daughter to go and get the curry :haha:


----------



## princess1980

babynewbie said:


> Are you sure she wasnt asking her daughter to go and get the curry :haha:

Hhm, you could be right! :laugh2:


----------



## lynne192

MissCherry15 said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> lol i swear i must be from somewhere thats half normal lol :D
> 
> my most weridest named cousins are:
> 
> bronwyn
> hayden
> yazmen
> paris
> levi
> 
> thats about as weird as i have ever really heard other than a childhood friend called Tisney lol
> 
> Where i am hayden and paris and levi are very common, i know both male and female levi's. Yasmine and Yazmine are not that uncommon down here either. xxClick to expand...



i know they are common but they are the weirdest names here all the kids i know have very typical names!

my son's name is James Samuel jonathan leo lol all very commone
my pricess is Casey (common name) 

and names i have picked if i am blessed to have any more will be:
Boy = Daniel, William or Jack
Girl = if i am blessed to have a daughter she will be called Elizabeth Mary Katharine :D


----------



## lynne192

babynewbie said:


> Are you sure she wasnt asking her daughter to go and get the curry :haha:

got to agree i often shout random foods after my son lol


----------



## lynne192

thought i would share this link as giving weird old age names:

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/fami...e-19th-century-blog-119-yahoo-lifestyles.html


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I love this thread! I've got a few to share. My great-grandma went to school with a litle girl who's name was "Umbrella Outhouse" poor thing :( I also know someone who named their daughter "Petale De-love" and finally Lxntrc... it's pronounced Alexantric but spelled with no vowels.


----------



## lilmissbroody

I went to primary school with twins Cazna (ANZAC backwards) and Katira, they also had a little sister Tamishka.
I went to high school with a Storm Krash, who had sisters Cinnnamon Henryetta and Oceana Bliss.
I have looked after identical triplets Athel, Athena & Ethel with the last name Thorne - Talk about tongue twisters!!


----------



## alli.s

omg i had to say this one,
When i was little i think grade 1 there was a boy in my class called 'no name' seriously.... his full name was No-Name Browsman, terrible


----------



## babynewbie

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I love this thread! I've got a few to share. My great-grandma went to school with a litle girl who's name was "Umbrella Outhouse" poor thing :( I also know someone who named their daughter "Petale De-love" and finally *Lxntrc... it's pronounced Alexantric but spelled with no vowels.*

:wacko::dohh:



alli.s said:


> omg i had to say this one,
> When i was little i think grade 1 there was a boy in my class called 'no name' seriously.... his full name was No-Name Browsman, terrible

Aww thats just cruel :(


Cant believe i forgot these! I used to know a family and the kids were Pepsi, Tutti (said as in tooty fruity!) Peche (said peachy), Oakley, Kizzi and ................ Bianca :rofl:


----------



## lynne192

our cats named peachie :D


----------



## lynne192

lol no name thats great why not call him nemo which means no name lol


----------



## smokey

BridieChild said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> Bloke at hubbys work whos surname is Peacock was going to name their son chris.
> Our surname is Crookes and we where thinking of Robin untill we said it together.
> 
> Chris Peacock, Robin Crookes, say them out loud :)
> 
> Could have been worse! I knew a Peacock family who named their son Drew!Click to expand...

Hubby just told me they had his name changed by depole the other day and they actualy did go with drew in the end :) not sure what they have changed it to though


----------



## lynne192

the above is lost on me but whats wrong with the name Drew?


----------



## smokey

lynne192 said:


> the above is lost on me but whats wrong with the name Drew?

Drew peacock
Droopycock


----------



## lynne192

oh right without looking for that wouldn't have seen it would just change it to andrew


----------



## MikaylasMummy

chickenchaser said:


> My friends mum is a registrar and they had a couple in a few years ago who named their little girl chlamydia. She did try to talk them out of it but they said it was a pretty name, she also tried to explain what it was but they still went through with it. OMG.

:huh: that is not even one bit funny!just downright plain nasty..one very very uncommon name i know of that i was actually in a 2 1/2 hour layby line with yesterday who named their baby boy Coast...and yes we do live on the coast


----------



## MikaylasMummy

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Oh also know a philipa bucket!!! X

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lynne192

lol thats wrong STD's are not baby names lol :D sorry it really made me laugh i guess i might call a kid clomid after being on it so long but would need to be drunk first lol


----------



## MikaylasMummy

immimx said:


> you have to be careful with surnames... my surname is day, so names like holly, may, june, summer ect just arent that great!

:haha: hollyday..i like it!haha


----------



## lynne192

well i can never use the name canna or cant cause my surnames Reid lol


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hubby went to school with a kid named Roadblock... I shit you not!


----------



## lynne192

least its not cockblock


----------



## Lettuce

Oh, I love this kind of thing! I knew a kid called Scott Land, (yes, he lived in Glasgow too.) a girl called Iona Carr, another wee girl called Honor Todd (yes, she is an only child), a Richard Head, a Kimberly Clarke, and my personal favourite, a friend of a friend grew up in England and then moved to Glasgow as a teen, where her name was brutally mocked... She was called Faye Govan!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Lettuce said:


> Oh, I love this kind of thing! I knew a kid called Scott Land, (yes, he lived in Glasgow too.) a girl called Iona Carr, another wee girl called Honor Todd (yes, she is an only child), a Richard Head, a Kimberly Clarke, and my personal favourite, a friend of a friend grew up in England and then moved to Glasgow as a teen, where her name was brutally mocked... She was called Faye Govan!

I don't get the Honor Todd one.


----------



## Lettuce

Oh, in Scotland, "on your Todd" means all by yourself! :) so it would be "on her Todd" :)


----------



## lynne192

faye govan love it!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Lettuce said:


> Oh, in Scotland, "on your Todd" means all by yourself! :) so it would be "on her Todd" :)

Oh I see!


----------



## MissCherry15

I dont get the faye govan one :S xxx


----------



## lynne192

govan is a place and faye meaing from: faye govan = from govan (in scottish)


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I just remembered another... I went to school with a kid who's name was Rusty Van :dohh:


----------



## almostXmagic

:dohh: cant believe i forgot these, when i was little my grandmother worked as a nurse in a hospital and there were twin girls born on her floor. their names were Imma (pronounced I'm-uh) and Yorra (pronounced Your-uh) with the surname get this....Pigg! (pronounced pig).


----------



## lynne192

hahaha great :D


----------



## PG5K

I just remembered we have a councillor called Michael Hunt...let's hope he doesn't use the nn Mike! I thought it was a joke till I had to email him. Lol


----------



## BabyMaybe917

almostXmagic said:


> :dohh: cant believe i forgot these, when i was little my grandmother worked as a nurse in a hospital and there were twin girls born on her floor. their names were Imma (pronounced I'm-uh) and Yorra (pronounced Your-uh) with the surname get this....Pigg! (pronounced pig).

:rofl: They're both bad but I think Imma would be worse :(... btw your siggy is adorable!


----------



## almostXmagic

BabyMaybe917 said:


> almostXmagic said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: cant believe i forgot these, when i was little my grandmother worked as a nurse in a hospital and there were twin girls born on her floor. their names were Imma (pronounced I'm-uh) and Yorra (pronounced Your-uh) with the surname get this....Pigg! (pronounced pig).
> 
> :rofl: They're both bad but I think Imma would be worse :(... btw your siggy is adorable!Click to expand...

oh i know! haha i feel so bad for them. i bet high-school is a nightmare for them, poor kids :dohh: and thank you! :flower:


----------



## Lettuce

Oh, I used to work with a woman called Pat Maycock... I would think you would like to be called trish or patricia. :haha: also met a man called phil McCracken! Haha.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Pixxie and peaches/??/ x


----------



## LunaRose

I've met a Jo King :D


----------



## Dollface

I knew of a kid named "Orange Jello" but they squished it together and pronounced it "or-anne-juh-lo" and then there was "Pajama" pronounced "Paj-uh-may" Oh, and "Satin Sheets"!! Lol!


----------



## lilmissbroody

thought of some more:
my cousin's friend was sarah marshall, until she got married when she became mrs sarah hitt.
we also had a boy a couple of years above at school called scott ciscok, possibly the worst lastname??


----------



## amandad192

There was a girl in my year at high school. Her name was Kaylie. Her sister were called Kirsty, Katie, Kandie and Kerri. Think their mum liked the letter K?


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh - dont even get me started on this one - 
I am a teacher and names often remind me of kids I have taught - the naughty ones included!!!! 

but I will add to the list - Bambam and Pebbles - yes!!!! as in the flintstones !!!


----------



## BridieChild

amandad192 said:


> There was a girl in my year at high school. Her name was Kaylie. Her sister were called Kirsty, Katie, Kandie and Kerri. Think their mum liked the letter K?

That's like the Kardashians - Kim, Khloe, Kendall, Kourtney and Kylie - and a brother Robert!


----------



## BridieChild

We have a comedian over here whose name is Rebel Wilson - she has a brother Ryot, and two sisters called Liberty and Annichi (pronounced Anarchy)


----------

